# Hypothyroid symptoms/normal values



## Daldys (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi everyone, I am new to this forum. I have had hypothyroid symptoms such as: always cold, fatigued, constipation and lack of motivation. My Dr. ran the TSH and the Free T4 and told me my values were in the normal range, therefore, my thyroid is ok. My values are : Free T4 .91 (.71-2.23) and TSH 2.8329 (.35-4.94). I see a GP and seriously am considering looking for a new Dr. Any comments or suggestions?

Thanks!
Deb


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Deb, welcome! We have other members here who know a bit more about labs than I do, but it's not uncommon for our labs to say "normal" when we know we're not feeling normal. If more doctors would treat by symptoms rather than by labs, we'd have a whole lot more people feeling better in this world!

Others will be along to offer more comments about your lab results...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Daldys said:


> Hi everyone, I am new to this forum. I have had hypothyroid symptoms such as: always cold, fatigued, constipation and lack of motivation. My Dr. ran the TSH and the Free T4 and told me my values were in the normal range, therefore, my thyroid is ok. My values are : Free T4 .91 (.71-2.23) and TSH 2.8329 (.35-4.94). I see a GP and seriously am considering looking for a new Dr. Any comments or suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!
> Deb


Whoa!!! That Free T4 is very low. 1.47 is mid-range of the range provided by your lab. It is recommended that FREE T4 be at least above that mid-range. And guess what? AACE recommends range for TSH to be 0.3 to 3.0. You are very near and no doubt have been over the top as TSH can and does fluctuate hourly

Most of us feel best w/TSH @1.0 or less and many many doctors and standards set in other countries such as Canada are coming to recognize this.

So...................you may have to go doctor shopping.

And it would be very good to get the FREE T3 which is your active hormone; the one that gives you energy, good health and sharp cognitive ability.

Here is info on that.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3

Antibodies tests would be good as well.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin)http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html,TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Thank you for including the ranges as provided by your lab.

Welcome!


----------

